# Eine Splitcane-Matchrute der 1960er Jahre: Aspindale "The Severndale"



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

EDIT Oh herrjemineh, jetzt sind die ganzen Bilder durcheinandergeflogen, bitte kurze Geduld,
ich brings in Ordnung, sorry


Nabend liebes Antikenkolloquium,

EDIT: ich poste nur den Text und füge die Photos einfach ungeordnet an, verzeiht bitte, ihr müsst also
immer runterscrollen.

ich möchte rasch eine Splitcane-all-through Match vorstellen, worum mich das sehr ehrenwerte
Mitglied @Dübel bereits vor längerer Zeit gebeten hat- lieber Dübel, verzeih bitte die lange
Säumnis.

Die Rute ist 12´4`` lang, die Transportlänge beträgt 4´2´´ und das Gweicht beträgt trotz der
"holokona" Bauweise whoppende 340gr- was sich erstmal nicht allzuviel anhört, aber anders
als bei Glas oder Carbon sich sehr in der schweren Spitze bemerkbar macht: Der Stecken ist
topplastig wie die Biergartenmaid meiner Träume.

Der nicht allzu Qualitätvolle Griff ist 20´´ lang, leider ohne winding Check, zum Trost gibts
aber einen Hakenhalter in Form eines Messingringleins. Verbaut wurden ferner ein sehr netter
Schiebrollenhalter in Nickel, ein überraschend dezenter Kautschukpömpel
auf Nickelhülse (ist halt ne Matchrute), Spitzen- und Leitring sind mit Achateinlagen versehen,
dazwischen liegen 7 Edelstahlringe auf Spinnenbeinen. Alle einzwei Inch ist ne dunkelgrüne
Stabilisierungswicklung vorhanden, und die Ringe wurden mit einem  sehr schönen Smaragdgrün/Schwarz
getigerten Garn angewickelt, eine flimmernde Augenweide.
Die Messinghülsen ploppen fein und sind aussen edel oxidiert, im innern und an den Male-Stücken
blitzeblank. Zu dieser wirklich schmucken Rute gabs noch das etwas ranzige Originalfutteral, in dem sie hängend
schlummert, ich habe auch keine Pläne sie aufzuwecken.

Wie man sieht ist das Stück in einem exzellenten Zustand, und trotz der Länge hat es keinen Set-
aber ich habe auch einen wirklich unverschämten und unchristlichen Preis für sie gezahlt,
vom Versand aus UK ganz zu schweigen, so das sie nun immer bei mir sein wird. Schade, hätte
ich damals auf das AB-Antikenkolloqium zurückgreifen können, wäre mir sicher besserer Rat zuteil
geworden.

Wenige Wochen nach meiner Inbesitnahme habe ich aus Dummheit und Ungeduld fernab des Wassers ein
Knacksen von zwei Splices zwischen Spitzenring und ersten Ring verursacht: Ich habe es mit
2K Kleber und einer durchgehenden Wicklung mit dem guten und traditionellen "Pearsall´s Gossamer
Silk" nahezu unsichtbar reparieren können-hoffe ich. Überzeugt Euch selbst am Photo.

Was ist das nun für eine Rute? Auf ihr Steht (transkript von oben nach unten, Zeilenumbruch
und diakritische Zeichen so auch auf der Beschriftung):

´Dalesman`
REGD
the "Severndale"
HOLLOW BUILT-CANE
MATCH ROD
by
Jas Aspindale & Son
Redditch
Eng

Wenn ihr mich fragt: Egal was Aspindale Senior und Junior mit dem alten Bambus gemacht haben,
aber was Mutter Aspindale (habs recherchiert) mit Tusche mikroskopisch draufgeschrieben hat,
das ist echte Kunst, schaut Euch das Photo an! Und hunterd Pro hat die Dame auch die Wicklungen
gemacht (Wie bei Weckessers z.B. heute noch üblich)

Ich geh jetzt nicht weiter auf die Ruteneigenschaften ein, die kann man ja unter google Severndale
nachlesen. Das Modell wurde in den 60ern gebaut. Vermutlich ist es eines der jüngeren, d.h.
Junior hat es gebaut und Witwe Aspindale beringt und beschriftet, aber ohne Serinenr. sind
dies müßige und unverbindliche Spekulationen.
Für mich persönlich ist dieser sehr edle und kühne Entwurf einer durchgehenden Splitcanematch
(Nicht ohne Grund haben die Roach Wizard und Co. Whole Cane Butts) unheimlich schwer und mühselig
zu fischen, ich kann sie kaum heben und wenn nicht ein wirklich grosser Fisch dranhängt, merkt
man gernichts.
Aber mir ist das Stück lieb und teuer, und und ich ergötze mich von Zeit zu Zeit an der wunderbaren
Handwerkskunst,

vermutlich ist meine Beschreibung sehr unvollständig, ich hoffe ich konnte zumindest
oberflächlich ein Bild von der Rute vermitteln, ansonsten bitte fragt nach, ich wills dann klären,

vielen lieben Dank,
Euer
Minimax


ABBildungen:


----------



## Jason (17. Juli 2020)

Da hast du dir aber eine schicke Rute von der Insel zukommen lassen. Denk dran, ich kenne jemanden, der so was repariert. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber eine schicke Rute von der Insel zukommen lassen. Denk dran, ich kenne jemanden, der so was repariert.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Dankeschön, Lieber Freund, das Stück ist nun bereits seit vierfünf Jahren mein Gast- ich würds heute nicht wieder tun. Es soll ein Dornröschen bleiben.
Heute hätte ich ganz andere Splitcane-Interessen, da würde ich auch die Fischbarbeit in den Vordergrund stellen. Eine 12fuss voll Splitcane
Matchrute ist, glaube ich, etwa so Praxitauglich wie ein 5-Decker-Flugzeug: Schön, glorreich, aber irre.


----------



## Dübel (18. Juli 2020)

Oh, ist die aber hübsch! Und dann noch in so gutem Zustand.
Aber die Frage ist wirklich, ob eine feine gespließte Rute in dieser Länge Sinn macht. Eventuell könnte man natürlich statt des Knaufes eine Griffverlängerung anschrauben, um der Rute die Kopflastigkeit zu nehmen.
Aber da sie ja bei dir einen ausgiebigen Dornröschenschlaf machen darf, kannst du dich einfach an ihrer hübschen Gestalt erfreuen und musst dir über ihren praktischen Nutzen keine Gedanken machen.

Meine Aspindale's ist auch eher unhandlich. Ob ich die wirklich zum Fischen herrichten werde, weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Mal sehen.

@Minimax 
Darf ich Bilder von meiner Rute hier mit reinstellen? Dann könnte man ein bisschen die Unterschiede zeigen. Ich hab ja ein anderes Modell.


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> @Minimax
> Darf ich Bilder von meiner Rute hier mit reinstellen? Dann könnte man ein bisschen die Unterschiede zeigen. Ich hab ja ein anderes Modell.



Klaro, her mit der Aspindale Alternative bin schon gespannt


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (18. Juli 2020)

Wunderschönes Teil. Das einzige was mich bei solchen Oldtimern, insbesondere bei Matchruten abschreckt, sind diese Schieberollenhalter. Verstehe bis heute nicht warum man den Quatsch erfunden hat und warum die Teile sich so verhältnismäßig lange im Rutenbau gehalten haben...


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Teil. Das einzige was mich bei solchen Oldtimern, insbesondere bei Matchruten abschreckt, sind diese Schieberollenhalter. Verstehe bis heute nicht warum man den Quatsch erfunden hat und warum die Teile sich so verhältnismäßig lange im Rutenbau gehalten haben...


Bei mir ists genau umgekehrt: Ich beklage ihr Aussterben schmerzlich


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juli 2020)

Da muß ich @Minimax recht geben, der Schiebrollenhalter ist doch das Non-Plus-Ultra an einer Rute, man kann ihn sich dort hin setzen, wo es gefühls- und gewichtsmäßig paßt. Nur da, wo große Kräfte wirken, ist der Gewinde-Rollenhalter in meinen Augen sinnvoller.


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da muß ich @Minimax recht geben, der Schiebrollenhalter ist doch das Non-Plus-Ultra an einer Rute, man kann ihn sich dort hin setzen, wo es gefühls- und gewichtsmäßig paßt. Nur da, wo große Kräfte wirken, ist der Gewinde-Rollenhalter in meinen Augen sinnvoller.


Ich muss fairerweise dazu sagen, das die modernen Plastiringe wesentlich besseren Halt gewähren als die alten aus Metall. 
Der technisch m.M.n. beste Rollenhalter wird von Daiwa an einigen Ruten für den französischen Markt verbaut, hierzulande kann man ihn an den Sonsor/Powerfloat guten der Firma sehen. Es handelt sich um eine verschiebbare Hülse mit Schraubring- das beste beider Welten.
Eine frühe Version davon in Metall weisst die Octofloat deluxe splitcane auf, die hoffentlich auch einmal vorstellen werde


----------



## Tricast (18. Juli 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich bei solchen Oldtimern, insbesondere bei Matchruten abschreckt, sind diese Schieberollenhalter. Verstehe bis heute nicht warum man den Quatsch erfunden hat und warum die Teile sich so verhältnismäßig lange im Rutenbau gehalten haben...



Hatte früher auch Probleme mit den Schieberollenhalter. Das lag an der Handhabung der Rute. Wie viele habe ich die Rolle auch zwischen Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger gehalten und dabei die Ringe auseinander geschoben. Schon lag die Rolle im Dreck. Seitdem ich die Rolle zwischen Mittelfinger und Ringfinger halte hat sich das Problem gelöst und ich kann auch noch mit dem Zeigefinger an der Spulenkante die Schnur abbremsen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------

